# Looking for money belts before heading off to Spain



## justsally (27 May 2007)

I've checked out a few shops in Dublin but no joy. Those bum bags are just too bulky. They almost have "rob me" printed on them. Can anyone tell me where I would be able to buy a couple of money belts. I'd enjoy my holiday so much more if hadn't to keep watching my bag  . 

Thanks


----------



## z108 (27 May 2007)

I got  a nice one in the great outdoors in liffey street . it had my passport and money etc when I went backpacking and it fitted snugly under my jeans  so well that  noone actually knew I was wearing it .


----------



## gnubbit (27 May 2007)

Hi,
I've seen them in all sorts of places like Boots (bigger brances like Liffey Valley or Jervis Centre), Dunnes Stores, luggage depts of department stores like Brown Thomas and camping/outdoor shops like Great Outdoors.  I got a flesh-coloured cotton one with a breathable mesh back that can go under your clothes and isn't too uncomfortable.  There are also versions that go around your neck but personally I'd prefer the kind that goes around your waist.


----------



## gipimann (27 May 2007)

I saw money belts (dark coloured but flat so will go underneath clothing) for sale in Aldi in Drogheda yesterday.


----------



## PM1234 (27 May 2007)

Any camping shop. 

Am sure I remember seeing them in the airport too.


----------



## justsally (27 May 2007)

Thanks a million for all the repies. Yer me darlins          I must be going around with my eyes closed.   Pickpockets could have a field day with me.




> I got a flesh-coloured cotton one with a breathable mesh back that can go under your clothes and isn't too uncomfortable.


 
Can you say where you got this one gnubbit.


----------



## gnubbit (27 May 2007)

I think it was in Roches Stores - so not much use I'm afraid!  I think it was made by a company called Go or something similar.

Have a great holiday!


----------



## setemupjoe (27 May 2007)

they sell them in the airport shop


----------



## gdf (27 May 2007)

There is a good selection of money belts for sale on ebay.ie


----------



## lukegriffen (27 May 2007)

any of the camping shops on mary st. (end of henry str.) will have them.
get the slim ones that you tuck under your trousers.


----------



## ClubMan (28 May 2007)

Why not just carry small amounts of cash and use a credit (ideally preloaded with cash) or other card to draw out money as you need it?


----------



## davfran (28 May 2007)

£shops also have them. Lucky you heading off to the sun!!!


----------



## tosullivan (28 May 2007)

Lidl had them last week in plenty supply


----------



## tinkerbell (28 May 2007)

Got one today in Dunnes Stephens Green Centre, 8 euro - ugly looking thing but if it protects the card and cash, I will gladly wear it in Rome next week as I have heard lots of reports of theft there by light handed thieves.


----------



## z108 (28 May 2007)

Depending how much you are prepared to pay they vary in style and quality.

The one I got in Great Outdoors was lightweight , breathable and the belt part was made of wire so it couldnt be cut off by a thief. It slipped snugly under my jeans and noone ever knew I wore it.
When I went backpacking I wore it 24 hours a day for a few months with passport and money securely inside  and only took it off to shower. I was very happy with it and almost forgot I was wearing it most of the time.


----------



## ClubMan (28 May 2007)

How about [broken link removed]?


----------



## KalEl (28 May 2007)

Does a money belt of any kind not scream "I'm a tourist, please rob me!"?


----------



## z108 (28 May 2007)

KalEl said:


> Does a money belt of any kind not scream "I'm a tourist, please rob me!"?



In my opinion, a well hidden one doesnt . Appearing lost with a map in hand would do that for you.


----------



## tinkerbell (28 May 2007)

I think the money belt is meant to be hidden under clothing unlike those purse type ones that are very noticeable like bumbags/fanny packs (US jargon, not mine!).   Only worry I have is it might be difficult to take money out without drawing too much attention while trying to discreetly lift t-shirts etc to get the cash out of it?


----------



## justsally (29 May 2007)

wow,

I am now the owner of a money belt. It's skin coloured and will fit neatly under my clothes. I already had some of those bum bags with the invite to "rob me" so they have been binned. Checked out Lidl and Aldi but could only find camera bags. As I'm travelling on Thursday it's too risky buying things from ebay so near the departure time.  That's what happens when you leave things to the last minute.  BTW, that sports shop in Liffey Street is gone 
Checked Clerys, but got one for half the Clerys price in a shop in Mary Street as suggested (the Ramblers shop) So, now with my credit cards and essential cash tucked safely away I'm a happy camper or hotellier or whatever .

Thanks for your good wishes and help. Bring it on Barcelona.


----------



## emmt (29 May 2007)

tinkerbell - i go to Rome a lot and there are problems with pickpockets in markets, crowded areas etc. But you dont feel at all unsafe. You can recognise a lot of these pickpockets as they tend to travel in groups and are VERY brightly dressed in flouncy skirts etc. I keep my rucksack in front of me when i see them and make sure I watch them pass and then continue with my day. Keep a really good eye on your bag and make sure the money bag isnt opened on you from behind.


----------



## michaelm (29 May 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Why not just carry small amounts of cash and use a credit (ideally preloaded with cash) or other card to draw out money as you need it?


I like credit cards (over debit cards) as they limit ones exposure to fraudulent transactions but I wouldn't be confident of getting my money back if such fraud was against a credit card pre-loaded with cash.


----------



## tinkerbell (29 May 2007)

thanks emmt for that.   I will certainly be alert to any would be pickpockets who want to relieve me of my hard earned cash!


----------



## z108 (2 Jun 2007)

justsally said:


> that sports shop in Liffey Street is gone



Good luck with your purchase 


ps

The shop in Liffey street is there . Its called *Outdoor Adventure Store* and is on Liffey Street Upper  in between the EBS and Marks and Spencers and across the road from Arnotts. I walked past it today.


----------

